# Jodi Murphy Maltese Grooming DVD



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I ordered the Maltese grooming dvd by Jodi Murphy along with the two basic dvd she offers for just s&h. 

Does anyone have her Maltese dvd? If so, did you find it helpful? I can't wait to get it. Thanks

Linda


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, I have it and I've learned a lot about scissoring techniques from Jodi. She usually offers a discount on her DVDs closer to the holidays.









Joy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks. I saw it mentioned on a groomer board I visit sometimes (i.e., lurk) and they rave about her so I figured it was worth the money. 

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just checked out the site. I'll have to order a couple of the cd's. I'm so excited that they have the American Cocker show trim dvd since i like to keep Chelsea's coat with the skirt and i would like to learn how to clip Chloe and not pay so much in groomers fees and not get the haircut i want.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a link to her site:

jodimurphy.net



Again, if you can wait till closer to Christmas, she may have some good deals on them. I'm going to put the Puppy Cut one on my Christmas Wish list.





Joy


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

Did you get your DVD's yet?  I was looking at the site, but wanted to know how much help they were.


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^ I would also like to know if you've gotten your DVD yet and what you thought.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My mother-in-law is quite elderly and couldn't get out to shop for Christmas so she gave me some money to buy something for myself. I ordered Jodi's "The Puppy Cut", "Scissoring Theory and Techniques", and "Before The Groom, Straight from the Tub" with some of the money but I haven't watched them yet. 

I think the sale ends today if anyone is interested in ordering while there's a slight discount.






Joy


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 15 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706719


> My mother-in-law is quite elderly and couldn't get out to shop for Christmas so she gave me some money to buy something for myself. I ordered Jodi's "The Puppy Cut", "Scissoring Theory and Techniques", and "Before The Groom, Straight from the Tub" with some of the money but I haven't watched them yet.
> 
> I think the sale ends today if anyone is interested in ordering while there's a slight discount.
> Joy[/B]


What a nice gift from your MIL!

It's good to know the sale ends today. I was waiting on some feedback. Now I'll have to figure out if I should get the Maltese or Puppy Cut version. I wish the Puppy Cut dvd used a Maltese for example. I emailed Jodi to ask her opinion as to which to order.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I did receive mine and really like the presentation. I haven't actually tried any of her techniques out yet. I'm waiting for Sophie's hair to get a little longer and Annie is starting to look really cute again with her long hair, so.... 

I'll probably have to clip Sophie in another week or two.

Linda


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 15 2009, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706729


> I did receive mine and really like the presentation. I haven't actually tried any of her techniques out yet. I'm waiting for Sophie's hair to get a little longer and Annie is starting to look really cute again with her long hair, so....
> 
> I'll probably have to clip Sophie in another week or two.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Thanks for your reply. I do like what I can see from the sample videos. 

I did email Jodi to ask about which version to buying being that I do not plan to keep my baby in full coat. Here is her reply and I hope it helps someone decide.

"On the maltese and the puppy cut dvd I use a snap-on comb leaving the coat about 3/4" long. I then scissor the legs. If you want to go shorter than that, more of a shaved body, round head with longer scissored legs you may want to go with the shih tzu. It just depends on how short you want to go. You can follow the techniques that I use in the Maltese dvd but just use a shorter snap-on comb. I discuss that in the dvd. You can modify the lengths keeping in mind the shape that I am trying to get. I hope this helps! The holiday special will not be down until tomorrow morning."


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone successfully use Jodi's techniques. I ordered the promo video and really liked it. I want to learn to groom Bleu myself since I already bathe him better than my groomer does.

Was curious where everyone gets their grooming supplies. I would really like to get a dryer and a set of clippers for the novice groomer


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Feb 1 2009, 10:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717260


> Anyone successfully use Jodi's techniques. I ordered the promo video and really liked it. I want to learn to groom Bleu myself since I already bathe him better than my groomer does.
> 
> Was curious where everyone gets their grooming supplies. I would really like to get a dryer and a set of clippers for the novice groomer [/B]


I would like to know this, too. I was just at the website contemplating my order. My dh thinks I should "leave it to the experts" but I only really need to master 1 haircut on 1 dog. And he loves my attention, especially, so I'm hopeful. I cannot justify too high a cost on tools but am willing to spend a fair amount on quality clippers and basic shears.

The only thing I worry about ordering the video is if it will require special shears to achieve the looks demonstrated. I won't spend $600 on shears.


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered the Maltese Instructional dvd. I will report back when I receive it. I viewed almost all of her video clips and they were all very informative so I'm excited to learn more about grooming my pup.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (priscilla73 @ Feb 1 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717394


> I went ahead and ordered the Maltese Instructional dvd. I will report back when I receive it. I viewed almost all of her video clips and they were all very informative so I'm excited to learn more about grooming my pup.[/B]


I don't guess you've had time yet to receive the DVD yet? I know, that would be near impossible in just two days!  But, please be sure to post back and let us know your thoughts. I ordered the two promotional DVD's and am anxious to get them , too. I'm just wondering if I would ever have the nerve to actually try grooming Gracie myself.  I don't want her to hate me!


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Feb 3 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718698


> QUOTE (priscilla73 @ Feb 1 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717394





> I went ahead and ordered the Maltese Instructional dvd. I will report back when I receive it. I viewed almost all of her video clips and they were all very informative so I'm excited to learn more about grooming my pup.[/B]


I don't guess you've had time yet to receive the DVD yet? I know, that would be near impossible in just two days!  But, please be sure to post back and let us know your thoughts. I ordered the two promotional DVD's and am anxious to get them , too. I'm just wondering if I would ever have the nerve to actually try grooming Gracie myself.  I don't want her to hate me!
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, it's not here yet. I got an auto-reply from her saying that she will be out of the office until 2/8 and it will ship on 2/9. I was reluctant at first but it's really only 1 cut I'll have to master on one dog who likes the attention from me anyways. I really do want to learn how to do it myself, especially since I am so picky in general.


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE (priscilla73 @ Feb 3 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718722


> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Feb 3 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718698





> QUOTE (priscilla73 @ Feb 1 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717394





> I went ahead and ordered the Maltese Instructional dvd. I will report back when I receive it. I viewed almost all of her video clips and they were all very informative so I'm excited to learn more about grooming my pup.[/B]


I don't guess you've had time yet to receive the DVD yet? I know, that would be near impossible in just two days!  But, please be sure to post back and let us know your thoughts. I ordered the two promotional DVD's and am anxious to get them , too. I'm just wondering if I would ever have the nerve to actually try grooming Gracie myself.  I don't want her to hate me!
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, it's not here yet. I got an auto-reply from her saying that she will be out of the office until 2/8 and it will ship on 2/9. I was reluctant at first but it's really only 1 cut I'll have to master on one dog who likes the attention from me anyways. I really do want to learn how to do it myself, especially since I am so picky in general.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a 12 week old boy-Oggie. I want to groom him myself, as my Harvey (who had been diagnosed with heart disease) died of Congestive Heart Failure the day he went to the groomer. Two vets said that often dogs with heart disease get stressed at the groomer. One vet thought that the dryer cages/boxes get too hot and she thinks that any dog with heart disease should not be put in a dryer box. 

I do plan to order Jodi's video. Does anyone know which supplies and scissors one needs for a puppy cut? The scissors are pricey, but I'm sure that they are high quality. I noticed that she has a package of scissors with one video. I'm wondering if we would need all of the scissors for a Maltese. How about a grooming table? I know that some of you are experienced cutting your pups and some of you may be professional groomers. I have never even cut human hair, but I do want to learn to groom Oggie and to learn to do it correctly. Any advise is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Feb 4 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719160


> I have a 12 week old boy-Oggie. I want to groom him myself, as my Harvey (who had been diagnosed with heart disease) died of Congestive Heart Failure the day he went to the groomer. Two vets said that often dogs with heart disease get stressed at the groomer. One vet thought that the dryer cages/boxes get too hot and she thinks that any dog with heart disease should not be put in a dryer box.
> 
> I do plan to order Jodi's video. Does anyone know which supplies and scissors one needs for a puppy cut? The scissors are pricey, but I'm sure that they are high quality. I noticed that she has a package of scissors with one video. I'm wondering if we would need all of the scissors for a Maltese. How about a grooming table? I know that some of you are experienced cutting your pups and some of you may be professional groomers. I have never even cut human hair, but I do want to learn to groom Oggie and to learn to do it correctly. Any advise is welcome. Thanks![/B]


Well in her smart start video..she states that you should NOT buy your scissors online (yet she sells them). She states that you should try them first to get a good "feel" for them. They should fit you properly. I would never spend $600 for something unless I tried it on first


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Feb 4 2009, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719160


> I have a 12 week old boy-Oggie. I want to groom him myself, as my Harvey (who had been diagnosed with heart disease) died of Congestive Heart Failure the day he went to the groomer. Two vets said that often dogs with heart disease get stressed at the groomer. One vet thought that the dryer cages/boxes get too hot and she thinks that any dog with heart disease should not be put in a dryer box.
> 
> I do plan to order Jodi's video. Does anyone know which supplies and scissors one needs for a puppy cut? The scissors are pricey, but I'm sure that they are high quality. I noticed that she has a package of scissors with one video. I'm wondering if we would need all of the scissors for a Maltese. How about a grooming table? I know that some of you are experienced cutting your pups and some of you may be professional groomers. I have never even cut human hair, but I do want to learn to groom Oggie and to learn to do it correctly. Any advise is welcome. Thanks![/B]


I haven't been on the board since early January, so I feel so out of touch with the conversation. I'm trying to 'catch up' on the grooming information, myself. In doing so, I have just seen Jodie's information/website for the first time. I DEFINITELY plan on ordering at least the Maltese grooming video, but there are a couple of others I'm looking at, as well. That's the one thing I've said was missing: actually watching someone groom their Maltese from start to finish.

With that said, I received a LOT of helpful information from other SMM members and began grooming Tucker and Riley in July, I think. It is still a work in progress! And now, I've started grooming a shih-tzu for one of our neighbors. She actually liked the way I was doing our dogs! :shocked: I need to get a couple more blades (#30 or #40 for sure and a blending blade) and, now that I've watched the short clip of the scissoring video, I think I'll get some curved scissors. But I've been having pretty good success using the Andis single-speed clippers I bought at Pet Smart. I think they were around $89.00...not the highest end, but definitely powerful enough (3400 RPM?). It came in a black case with a #10 blade, 4 different length combs, and oil. Then I bought some of the Andis Cool Care Spray (also from Pet Smart), which I use for disinfecting and lubricating the blades, mostly. But they will also cool them down if they get too hot. I also bought an extra package of 10 comb attachments (at Pet Smart, too). I've used them a couple of times, but what came with clippers actually works well for most of what I've done. I went to Sally's and got a reasonably good pair of scissors. I think they are 6". They were about $20 and came with a really good guarantee. If they become dull, though, I can justify replacing them at that price. The only other thing I bought was a Wahl Beard and Moustache Trimmer for their pads and face. It was $19.00, I think, and I found it on sale at Wal-Green's for $14.99. All of that cost me less than 3 grooming appointments would have. I don't yet have a grooming table and haven't decided if I'm going to get one. I'm still thinking that through. It would definitely make things easier. But the more I've groom Tucker and Riley, they've gotten used to it and are doing much better. The first couple of times it was like trying grab hold of a worm in hot ashes. I bought some ear powder to use when I pull the hair from their ears and some ear cleaner to use anytime their ears need it. I'd like to get a pair of hemostats for a better grip on the hair, but I've not found a place locally that sells them and just haven't looked online.

I guess the point of all that is, probably since I'm not a professional, I can make do with fewer supplies. And I don't see any reason to spend a huge amount in order to do a great job. My techniques definitely need some work, but the end result is more than satisfactory. I read and researched and asked questions until I finally just decided to get started and learn as I went. And I'm still learning! :biggrin:


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your experience of grooming your Malteses and your neighbors dog. I gave Oggie his first bath and it went reasonably well. I would love to trim the hair around his eyes, but after reviewing some online tips, I am just trying to train him to hold still. He really doesn't like being on his back, but I am working on that, too with praise and treats. I was getting overly anxious, I guess. It really does help to hear everyone else's experience. Thanks, Margie


----------



## cheerio97 (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE (priscilla73 @ Feb 1 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717268


> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Feb 1 2009, 10:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717260





> Anyone successfully use Jodi's techniques. I ordered the promo video and really liked it. I want to learn to groom Bleu myself since I already bathe him better than my groomer does.
> 
> Was curious where everyone gets their grooming supplies. I would really like to get a dryer and a set of clippers for the novice groomer [/B]


I would like to know this, too. I was just at the website contemplating my order. My dh thinks I should "leave it to the experts" but I only really need to master 1 haircut on 1 dog. And he loves my attention, especially, so I'm hopeful. I cannot justify too high a cost on tools but am willing to spend a fair amount on quality clippers and basic shears.

The only thing I worry about ordering the video is if it will require special shears to achieve the looks demonstrated. I won't spend $600 on shears.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know from talking to several groomers and handlers that some of the most reasonable prices on grooming shears and supplies are offered at www.petedge.com. Get their catalog sent to you. Their outlet store is in Woburn, MA (781) 932 9199. They also have an 800 number.

Kim


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

I have purchased several of Jodi Murphy's DVD's and watched them. I haven't done a full groom on Oggie (15 weeks). I'm getting up courage up. I think her DVD's are great. I would be interested to hear if any of you have used her techniques in your grooming. She has been very accessible by email when I have had questions. I have purchased part of the recommended equipment so the expense will hold my feet to the fire. By the Way, the Puppy Cut is probably the most helpful because the dog that Jodi is grooming is a 9 month old puppy. Just to see how she handles him was very helpful to me.


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Mar 6 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740269


> I have purchased several of Jodi Murphy's DVD's and watched them. I haven't done a full groom on Oggie (15 weeks). I'm getting my courage up. I think her DVD's are great. I would be interested to hear if any of you have used her techniques in your grooming. She has been very accessible by email when I have had questions. I have purchased part of the recommended equipment so the expense will hold my feet to the fire. By the Way, the Puppy Cut is probably the most helpful because the dog that Jodi is grooming is a 9 month old puppy. Just to see how she handles him was very helpful to me.[/B]


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Mar 6 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740269


> I have purchased several of Jodi Murphy's DVD's and watched them. I haven't done a full groom on Oggie (15 weeks). I'm getting up courage up. I think her DVD's are great. I would be interested to hear if any of you have used her techniques in your grooming. She has been very accessible by email when I have had questions. I have purchased part of the recommended equipment so the expense will hold my feet to the fire. By the Way, the Puppy Cut is probably the most helpful because the dog that Jodi is grooming is a 9 month old puppy. Just to see how she handles him was very helpful to me.[/B]


Which videos do you think are the most helpful? I still haven't ordered any, but I plan to. I think watching someone do the same cut I'm working on (puppy cut) from start to finish will be a huge benefit.

Debbie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Mar 6 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740269


> I have purchased several of Jodi Murphy's DVD's and watched them. I haven't done a full groom on Oggie (15 weeks). I'm getting up courage up. I think her DVD's are great. I would be interested to hear if any of you have used her techniques in your grooming. She has been very accessible by email when I have had questions. I have purchased part of the recommended equipment so the expense will hold my feet to the fire. By the Way, the Puppy Cut is probably the most helpful because the dog that Jodi is grooming is a 9 month old puppy. Just to see how she handles him was very helpful to me.[/B]




I agree I like the Puppy Cut one better than the Maltese one.



Joy


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Mar 6 2009, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740290


> QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Mar 6 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740269





> I have purchased several of Jodi Murphy's DVD's and watched them. I haven't done a full groom on Oggie (15 weeks). I'm getting up courage up. I think her DVD's are great. I would be interested to hear if any of you have used her techniques in your grooming. She has been very accessible by email when I have had questions. I have purchased part of the recommended equipment so the expense will hold my feet to the fire. By the Way, the Puppy Cut is probably the most helpful because the dog that Jodi is grooming is a 9 month old puppy. Just to see how she handles him was very helpful to me.[/B]


Which videos do you think are the most helpful? I still haven't ordered any, but I plan to. I think watching someone do the same cut I'm working on (puppy cut) from start to finish will be a huge benefit.

Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have the two "Getting Started" DVD's (free with $4.50 S & H), The Maltese, The Puppy Cut, and Before the Groom.
I've ordered Scissoring and Thinning Shears. 

I would recommend getting the "Start Smart" and "Tips, Techniques, and Finishing Touches" (the 2 promotional DVD's) and the Puppy Cut. 

I have learned something from all of them. I have absolutely no background with grooming or human hair, so I have benefitted from seeing several different dogs being groomed. I'll let you know how Scissoring and Thinning Shears are. 

I would love to have any grooming advice from any of you who are more experienced! TeddyBearFan


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Mar 7 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740702


> I have the two "Getting Started" DVD's (free with $4.50 S & H), The Maltese, The Puppy Cut, and Before the Groom. I've ordered Scissoring and Thinning Shears.
> 
> I would recommend getting the "Start Smart" and "Tips, Techniques, and Finishing Touches" (the 2 promotional DVD's) and the Puppy Cut.[/B]


That sounds like what I was thinking, but so many of them sound helpful by the title. And I couldn't get several of the ones I was interested in to play the sample online so I could get an idea what they were about. Please do post an update on the Scissoring and Thinning Shears...and any other info that would be helpful :biggrin: I can cut human hair pretty well, but it is hard to apply some of the same techniques to dog grooming. Now, if I could get them to sit perfectly still, it would work a whole lot better! But that's probably not going to happen! :HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the Jodi Murphy's CD's, the Maltese Cut and the Puppy Cut and the two promotional CD's that she has for shipping only. I have learned a great deal from all of them but if I had to choose only one I would say to get the Puppy Cut. I also have two pairs of her thinning shears which I love. The Detailer and the Shaper. I already had the straight long shears and the curved shears which are a must IMO.


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Mar 7 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740847


> I have the Jodi Murphy's CD's, the Maltese Cut and the Puppy Cut and the two promotional CD's that she has for shipping only. I have learned a great deal from all of them but if I had to choose only one I would say to get the Puppy Cut. I also have two pairs of her thinning shears which I love. The Detailer and the Shaper. I already had the straight long shears and the curved shears which are a must IMO. [/B]



Lynda,
I have the Shaper thinning shears, but not the Detailers. I actually was thinking of getting those. Jodi said that she uses the Detailers around the eyes and they look more natural. Could you tell me where you use the Detailer and Shaper thinning shears? Thank you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Mar 7 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740939


> QUOTE (Lynda @ Mar 7 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740847





> I have the Jodi Murphy's CD's, the Maltese Cut and the Puppy Cut and the two promotional CD's that she has for shipping only. I have learned a great deal from all of them but if I had to choose only one I would say to get the Puppy Cut. I also have two pairs of her thinning shears which I love. The Detailer and the Shaper. I already had the straight long shears and the curved shears which are a must IMO. [/B]



Lynda,
I have the Shaper thinning shears, but not the Detailers. I actually was thinking of getting those. Jodi said that she uses the Detailers around the eyes and they look more natural. Could you tell me where you use the Detailer and Shaper thinning shears? Thank you!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use the Detailers for the hair around their eyes and the Shaper for where ever they need to be shaped, especially around the neck and shoulder area. At first I was only going to order the Shaper shears because of the expense but then I decided to order both and I am really glad I did. The hair around the eyes does look a lot better now than it did before. I was cutting the hair around their eyes with a small straight scissor and you could see the cut marks. The Detailer gives it a much softer look. Before I ordered them I e-mailed Jodi and asked her if they were both necessary to have and she said the Shaper shears would do the same thing around the eyes that the Detailer would it is just that it is smaller. I think because the space around the eyes is so small the Detailers are worth the extra money. I do 3 of them and with each hair cut I get a little better, (some times  ). I figure I am still saving money even though I paid a lot for their grooming tools. I love to sew and knit and I feel you are only as good as the tools you have to work with, at least that is what I always tell my husband when I want something


----------



## teddybearfan (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Mar 7 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741001


> QUOTE (teddybearfan @ Mar 7 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740939





> QUOTE (Lynda @ Mar 7 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740847





> I have the Jodi Murphy's CD's, the Maltese Cut and the Puppy Cut and the two promotional CD's that she has for shipping only. I have learned a great deal from all of them but if I had to choose only one I would say to get the Puppy Cut. I also have two pairs of her thinning shears which I love. The Detailer and the Shaper. I already had the straight long shears and the curved shears which are a must IMO. [/B]



Lynda,
I have the Shaper thinning shears, but not the Detailers. I actually was thinking of getting those. Jodi said that she uses the Detailers around the eyes and they look more natural. Could you tell me where you use the Detailer and Shaper thinning shears? Thank you!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use the Detailers for the hair around their eyes and the Shaper for where ever they need to be shaped, especially around the neck and shoulder area. At first I was only going to order the Shaper shears because of the expense but then I decided to order both and I am really glad I did. The hair around the eyes does look a lot better now than it did before. I was cutting the hair around their eyes with a small straight scissor and you could see the cut marks. The Detailer gives it a much softer look. Before I ordered them I e-mailed Jodi and asked her if they were both necessary to have and she said the Shaper shears would do the same thing around the eyes that the Detailer would it is just that it is smaller. I think because the space around the eyes is so small the Detailers are worth the extra money. I do 3 of them and with each hair cut I get a little better, (some times  ). I figure I am still saving money even though I paid a lot for their grooming tools. I love to sew and knit and I feel you are only as good as the tools you have to work with, at least that is what I always tell my husband when I want something 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you Lynda. That info helped a lot. My Maltese, Harvey, who died recently had such a bad haircut that I had paid for, that I figure with good tools, I can do better, eventually. I am thankful for the DVD's. Otherwise, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------

